# How bad will it hurt



## PURVIS (May 29, 2011)

i carry a 44 mag. when we hog hunt with dogs just in case we need it witch we do about once a year.it has a 4 inch ported barrel(TAURUS TRACKER)will it hurt my ears to bad with the ported barrel.ear protection would be hard to stop and put in when a case of have to comes along.my older gun had a plain barrel but only made my ears ring a little for a few mins.


----------



## T.P. (May 29, 2011)

It won't hurt too bab.


----------



## hummdaddy (May 29, 2011)

whats gonna hurt worse ? the hawg tearing you up or ears ringing alittle bit !!!


----------



## fishtail (May 29, 2011)

Your sinus and hearing won't be that bab for too long.


----------



## stev (May 29, 2011)

bab loud & louder ,ears will ring for 2 days .


----------



## CAL (May 29, 2011)

stev said:


> bab loud & louder ,ears will ring for 2 days .



Worst than that is when ya get some age on ya and your hearing is about gone like me.I wouldn't shoot it without hearing protection under any circumstance unless I was being attacked by something.Fact is,I would trade it off for something a little more manageable or just buy something else if you have to.There is hearing protection that allows you to hear but cut off with certain sound levels.


----------



## SASS249 (May 29, 2011)

What CAL said.  Every single round does permanent damage to your hearing.  Several options for hearing protection that you can wear, hear what is going on around you but will protect you from excess noise.


----------



## PURVIS (May 29, 2011)

how about a 41mag. i cared a 357 for years but after a closs call one night i put 5 rounds point blank into a300+ pd. boar and he ran within 2 ft. of 3 of us i changed cal.we did find the hog  3 days later when the buzzards pointed him out 400yrds. from where we bayed him.


----------



## Dub (May 30, 2011)

Love me some. 41.

A 4" version rides my hip when I poke around in the woods.


In the scenario you described I would use it if needed.  I have taken. 44 shots without plugs...it's a bit harsh.  A short barreled ported version would be bad juju indeed.


I've only one ported gun and zero plans on shooting it unprotected.  Zero.


----------



## HandgunHTR (May 30, 2011)

I would not shoot any handgun, including a .22 without hearing protection.  

As CAL pointed out, the damage to your hearing is cumulative.  That means each time you pull the trigger, a little more disappears, never to come back.

I know too many men in their late 40s and up who can't hear without aid anymore because they thought that one shot wasn't that bad each time they pulled the trigger.

Spend the $$ on a set of electronic muffs or plugs and not only will you protect your hearing, but you will be able to hear your dogs better as well.


----------



## groundhawg (May 30, 2011)

hummdaddy said:


> whats gonna hurt worse ? the hawg tearing you up or ears ringing alittle bit !!!



I know which will hurt/last longer and that is the ringing in your ears for the rest of your life and the loss of hearing you will suffer in the coming years.  Of course you might not be able to use hearing protection every time you fire ANY firearm but please try.  Takes less time to use than saying huh over and over.....


----------



## CAL (May 30, 2011)

groundhawg said:


> I know which will hurt/last longer and that is the ringing in your ears for the rest of your life and the loss of hearing you will suffer in the coming years.  Of course you might not be able to use hearing protection every time you fire ANY firearm but please try.  Takes less time to use than saying huh over and over.....



You know you hit that nail on the head.Ran a cotton gin for several years without protection plus shooting everything without protection.Couldn't tell me anything.I was a "know it all" about loud sounds.Now at 67 I have 40% in my left ear and only 60% in my right ear plus tinnitus to go along with the problem.Hearing aids help but also increase the tinnitus sound.Please don't be a "know it all" like me,you will be very sorry later in life.Trust me,I do know it all about being deaf!


----------



## LanceColeman (May 31, 2011)

CAL said:


> You know you hit that nail on the head.Ran a cotton gin for several years without protection plus shooting everything without protection.Couldn't tell me anything.I was a "know it all" about loud sounds.Now at 67 I have 40% in my left ear and only 60% in my right ear plus tinnitus to go along with the problem.Hearing aids help but also increase the tinnitus sound.Please don't be a "know it all" like me,you will be very sorry later in life.Trust me,I do know it all about being deaf!



amen brothers..... 44 mag, magna ported, 7.5" barrel. when I roll over to go to sleep and it's all quiet?? It's not all quiet. There is a constant ring in my right ear.


----------



## kreekhunter (May 31, 2011)

get off the computer, go outside and pull the trigger. then you can tell us how bab it hurt


----------



## fishtail (May 31, 2011)




----------



## rip18 (May 31, 2011)

LanceColeman said:


> amen brothers..... 44 mag, magna ported, 7.5" barrel. when I roll over to go to sleep and it's all quiet?? It's not all quiet. There is a constant ring in my right ear.



Add me to that list going up to groundhog's post.  I SO wish that I'd taken better care of my hearing when I was younger.  Firearms, small engines, & heavy equipment have made my hearing worse than the average 70 year old man (at least that's what the audiologist says).  I need two $1300 hearing aids to regain some portion of my hearing...  

That cumulative damage sure adds up over time...


----------



## booger branch benelli (May 31, 2011)

bab ly


----------



## blackbear (May 31, 2011)

You'll bust your ear drums out
better stay on the porch


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 1, 2011)

I had a ported 6.5" Taurus .44.  When firing it without protection, when hunting, I would check to see if my ears were bleeding afterwards!  It's the worst I've experienced.  I imagine the 4" would be somewhat worse.


----------



## frankwright (Jun 2, 2011)

http://www.opticsplanet.net/surefir...earing-protection-earpieces-black-1-pair.html

Get some of these and wear them. You will still be able to hear normal conversations and they will shut down at the shot protecting your ears.

I have used them and they do work. I would not use them for long range sessions where muffs or better plugs would be in order, but for a shot or two at a hog, they will work.

They sell them in a lot of different places and in two versions EP-3 and EP-4 for more noise reduction.

Do a Google search.


----------



## Toxic (Jun 4, 2011)

its bab on your hearing to use any firearm with out hearing protection. I for one have bab hearing and wear an aid but not from firearm use (hereditary). I for one recommend some sort of hearing protection if you expect to pull the trigger. The hog can be bab for you and so can the muzzle blast.


----------



## chicken cow (Jun 5, 2011)

Its pretty bab, but not as bab as other guns, if you thinks its too bab try to get you some good ear muffs. Those will make it not too bab on your ears. If you dont you will have bab hearing the rest of you life and everyone will call you "bab" cuz you have bab hearing.


----------



## pine nut (Jun 5, 2011)

Ya'll so bamn funny!


----------



## ejs1980 (Jun 5, 2011)

If you have been shooting your old one without plugs it will be about twice as bad. I allways carried a 357 but never used it. I allways figured if I really needed it there wouldn't be time for it and If I had time to draw it I didn't really need it.


----------



## PURVIS (Jun 6, 2011)

thanks u guys for all the info and glad u had so much fun with my bab spelling.never thought about the noise when i bought the 44.got a glock 22 in 40cal how would it work at point blank range on a large hog? buffalo bore makes a round for it but will it work in the glock?


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jun 6, 2011)

I was one of those who would not listen either... shot too many 357, 41 and 44 mags when I younger ... can't hear it thunder now...

My spelling is bab too ... so I use ...

http://www.iespell.com/

Neat little program that runs in IE and other browsers... I type my reply ... hit the check mark at the upper right of the reply box...
It will not correct the wrong use of a word ... like blue/blew... "I blue up my gun" ... but it will suggest words if you get remotely close to the correct spelling. 

Jimmy K


----------



## brriner (Jun 6, 2011)

I have developed tinnitus after 3 shots from my Ruger Super Blackhawk 44.  I didn't take the time to put on hearing protection and ever since early november 2010, I've had ringing in my ears that will not stop.  I'm pretty sure the last shot did the most damage.  It was very foggy that morning and the air density made it sound as if I'd shot the pistol inside my truck!

Father's Day request is ear muffs from Walker's Game Ear.

I'd highly recommend hearing protection for any shooting.  Wish I'd asked for this last year.


----------



## pine nut (Jun 7, 2011)

Wear your hearing protectors!  I have belonged to a gun club for forty years.  Hearing protection is mandatory and you would not believe the number of members wearing hearing aids!  You were getting good advice here!  Thank you for being a good sport about the typo.  Some of my posts that I have previewed carefully before posting I might add, just make me cringe when I read what the gremlins did to them in cyberspace!


----------



## BigJay (Jun 19, 2011)

Purvis,
Not to sound like a smart alec, but I work around High noise levels daily and my job is to recommend hearing protection to those who need it.. I also am a government worker so I want people to protect themselves without waiting on me to get to them... Here is what I say..

"You all ready know it is going to hurt badly or you wouldn't have asked the question. Now your looking for justification for common sense."

Like I said, I am not trying to be a smart alec, but you know what is right so use the hearing protection..

BigJay - One certification and job short of an OSHA/EPA inspector..


----------



## T.P. (Jun 19, 2011)

OSHA man, what would we do without you?


----------



## germag (Jun 19, 2011)

I have about 60% loss of hearing in my right ear and about 30% loss in my left ear mostly because of exposure to gunfire without hearing protection. Don't do it. Get a set of Walker's Game Ears and use them. As the others (the ones with experience and wisdom borne of that experience) have said above, once your hearing is damaged like that, it's permanent...and it's cumulative. Each shot takes a little more away that never comes back. If you make your ears ring, you have done permanent damage to your hearing.


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 22, 2011)

For all you guys with Tinnitus you have my sympathies.
A few years back I had constant ringing in my ears for almost a week, could not sleep, could not concentrate ...seriously thought I'd loose my mind, not fun.
Fortunately my situation was caused by severe sinus blockage and eventually settled down.
Do not ever want to experience that again, I wear hearing protection every time I go out now.


----------



## Migraman (Jun 23, 2011)

I've never fired a ported pistol - but I once traded for a Remington model 7 in 7-08 that was ported.  I sighted it in with hearing protection - everything good so far.

As I walked up to my deer stand the next week on opening day, what is directly underneath the ladder but a coyote.  I raise the rifle, squeeze the trigger and..  Good Lord what happened?  Huh?  Did the rifle blow up?  Am I in one peice?  Blood?

Two days later, when the ringing stopped, I traded that rifle out for something else.  Why anyone would port a 7-08 is beyond me.  A .44 I can understand.

Use protection or put up with the recoil of a non-ported gun.  IMO It isn't worth it.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Jun 24, 2011)

i have hearing loss in my left ear...but its cuz mamma was right handed...does the term "pop ur jaws" ring anyone elses bells.


----------



## 95g atl (Jun 28, 2011)

PURVIS said:


> i carry a 44 mag. when we hog hunt with dogs just in case we need it witch we do about once a year.it has a 4 inch ported barrel(TAURUS TRACKER)will it hurt my ears to bad with the ported barrel.ear protection would be hard to stop and put in when a case of have to comes along.my older gun had a plain barrel but only made my ears ring a little for a few mins.



I have the same gun.  Shot it one time w/out ear protection....hearing was muffled for two weeks.


----------



## PURVIS (Jun 29, 2011)

95g atl said:


> I have the same gun.  Shot it one time w/out ear protection....hearing was muffled for two weeks.



u answered my ? glad u shot yours first.


----------



## 95g atl (Jun 29, 2011)

PURVIS said:


> u answered my ? glad u shot yours first.



Yup....no way I would do it again unless a life and death situation.  I bring ear plugs w/me when i go hunting.  Can easy put them in b4 I take a shot.

The taurus tracker 44 w/ported barrel is LOUD.  Ear protection is MANDATORY!


----------



## 1022 (Jul 29, 2011)

several years ago i had to shoot a bad guy from inside my car with a 2" 357 mag, my ears still ring............


----------



## johnweaver (Jul 29, 2011)

Too many 3" canon shots with cheep ear muffs,  Too much time around jet engines, too much time around diesel engines, too many days at the range w/o hearing protection.  Take your pick, I've done it all.  Can't hear nothing.


----------



## Bryan K (Jul 29, 2011)

What? What did you say? All I know is I'm glad I can read!


----------



## Dyrewulf (Aug 6, 2011)

Caldwell Electronic Earmuffs

Save yourself the pain. The rifle in my avatar is a ported .300 Rem Ultra Mag.  Those $19.99 earmuffs take care of it just fine...


----------

